# Suche: Simatik S5 Editor für Linux



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

Hallo, Ich suche einen Editor für Linux in dem ich meine S5 (135) Dateien (Programm und Symbolik, konvertieren von .ini <->.seq )Editieren (evnt. auch auslesen / schreiben / statusabfrage ) kann.

Ob kostenpflichtig oder Freeware ist egal. Ich würde auch eine Software schreiben wenn Jemand genauere Daten über den aufbau der Programmdateien / .ini Dateien  hat und diese auch rausgeben darf.

wäre echt wichtig und vielen Dank.

m.f.G. Axel Karch


----------



## Zottel (13 Oktober 2005)

Axel Karch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, Ich suche einen Editor


1. Kann jeder Texteditor, solange du AWL schreibst. Du übergibst AWL als .seq file an den S5-batch-compiler.
(der dann nach wie vor unter DOS und darunter auf einer CP/M-Emulation läuft)
2. Funktioniert das, nicht, weil derS5-Batch-Compiler genau definierte, durch TAB getrennte Spalten braucht (und nicht irgendwelchen white space). Könnte sicher ein Perl-Script anpassen.
3. Kann man die S5-Sachen nicht in dosemu auf Linux laufen lassen, weil der CP/M-Emulator genau denselben Software-Interrupt  benutzt wie dosemu. 
Ich habe mal dosemu 1.0.1 mit einer anderen Software-Interrupt-Nummer kompiliert, um S5 Zeug laufen zu lassen. Geht auch bis auf jegliche Kommunikation mit der CPU. Die fängt an, aber bricht wegen Zeitverzögerungen ab.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Danke für Deine schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort!
Mit dem Batch Compiler habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet kann Dieser denn auch Decompilieren? Ich hab Hier ein SPS Programm das eine Koplette Verbrennungsanlage steuert es umfasst gedruckt einen kompletten Ringordner (ca 800 Seiten) und ich habe nicht wirklich lust alles ab zu tippeln  :wink: . Wenn ich S5 programmiere dann generell in AWL in dem Fall kann ich mir ja einen grafischen Editor , der die Tab spaces einhält basteln (C++ hab ich gelernt ) und die Daten dem Batchcompiler  im EMU übergeben. Wo finde ich diesen Batchcompiler? Ist er bei Step5 dabei? Würde es wie Oben gedacht funktionieren? Das kommunikationsproblem lässt sich ja mit einem alten Rechner der auf win95/win3.11 läuft lösen (Daten/Befehls austausch per Netzwerk). Es geht nur um Die Stabilität / Bedienungsfreundlichkeit des SPS Rechners so fiel die Wahl auf Linux da es stabil läuft , bedienerfreundlich ist und sich Anwendungen/Erweiterungen auf Softwareebene schnell und einfach in C++ realisieren lassen.

Danke nochmal und ich wäre froh wenn das mit dem Batchcompiler so funktioniert   

m.f.G. Axel Karch


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

Ach, ich kann leider als Gast nicht editieren , ích habe zum Batchcompiler für S5 nur folgendes gefunden:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vertriebsfreigabe AWL-Editor/Batchcompiler V2.2 #19* 30.08.1996 

Quelle: Siemens.com/Google cache
--------------------------------------------

Für mich hört sich Vertriebsfreigabe an als ob er bei Step5 dabei wäre, nu8r wo finde ich ihn?

Nochwas: Du hast Geschrieben das ich die .seq Datei nur abn den Batchcompiler übergeben muss, Sind die .seq Dateien nicht nur die editierbaren Symbolikdatien?

Mein Hauptanliegen ist ja meinen formatierten Text (formatiert im sinne von tabstops) in  eine Programmdatei (.S5D) und zurück zu übersetzen. Oder sind die .ini (symbolik) und .S5D (Programmbausteine etc.) mit dem selben Verfahren /Compiler übersetzt? Das wäre zu gut   

so ich freue mich auf Antworten und habt Dank!


----------



## Josef (13 Oktober 2005)

Axel Karch schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wo finde ich diesen Batchcompiler? ...



Hallo Axel,

Habe mir ein PG 720 P ausgeliehen dort ist Step 5 / ST Version 7.12
installiert. Der Batchcompiler ist dort unter Verwaltung/AWL-Batch/AWL-Batch-Compiler zu finden. Nur erzeugt er
für einen Unix editor wie z.b emacs unisn.
Wenn du das s5d Programm im emacs betrachten willst kannst du
unter Dokumentation/STEP 5 Bausteine .../ Ausgabe in Datei anwählen
und diese datei kannst du dann im emacs bearbeiten. Du must aber
vorher noch bei den Projekteinstellungen AWL als darstellung einstellen.

mfg
josef


----------



## Zottel (13 Oktober 2005)

AxelKarch schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Hauptanliegen ist ja meinen formatierten Text (formatiert im sinne von tabstops) in  eine Programmdatei (.S5D) und zurück zu übersetzen. Oder sind die .ini (symbolik) und .S5D (Programmbausteine etc.) mit dem selben Verfahren /Compiler übersetzt? Das wäre zu gut


Nein, das macht nicht derselbe Compiler. Der Batch-Compiler verarbeitet eine Quelldatei die auch auf .SEQ endet und die Quellen des ganzen Projektes enthält, also alle Bausteine in einer Datei. Das Ergebins ist eine .S5D-Datei.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

Aha jetzt  :idea: 

Ok damit ist mein Problem schon fast gelöst , der Rest liegt bei mir...

Danke vielmals


----------

